# ***OFFICIAL*** Pat Barry vs. Cheick Kongo Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Beltran was lighting Barry UP in their last fight. He was basically tooling Barry on the feet until the leg kicks started in the mid 2nd round. 

This fight doesn't stay standing though. It's gonna be Kongo vs. Buentello II.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Beltran was lighting Barry UP in their last fight. He was basically tooling Barry on the feet until the leg kicks started in the mid 2nd round.
> 
> *This fight doesn't stay standing though. It's gonna be Kongo vs. Buentello II.*


This this this. If Kongo is smart, he can have an EXTREMELY easy fight and win.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm thinking the same thing Kongo is just going to take him down. Kongo doesn't have the greatest chin or striking defense though so it is possible Barry KOs him.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Pumped for this fight. Hoping for a Barry win but could see Kongo maybe winning via GnP. Best not be though! HD KO!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is going to be an easy fight for HD. Kongo is gonna bashed a bit, then go for the gonads as usual. After the five minute timeout Barry kicks his head off or ballz as a return of favor. Another five minutes or waived off with a NC.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

If Cheick has half a brain, he'll work his Greco-Roman base to take this thing to the ground quick where Barry will panic and tap immediately...


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Barry is going to chop Kongo down with those nasty kicks.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Barry for the win.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I want Barry to win but he looked bad against Beltran. If Kongo was smart he could probably win a decision pretty easily. Hope I'm wrong but I think Kongo takes this.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I want Barry to Win, however its going to be kick boxing match so i feel Kongo has the advantage with reach and power. For me the only way i see Barry winning is concentrate his main focus of attack with punching as he did with Hardonk.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

If Kongo turns this into a ground battle, which I think that he will, then he should have this fight easily. Barry has one of the worst ground games in the heavyweight division in my opinion, and we all know how Kongo likes to take down great strikers. Barry better be working on that sprawl and clinch defense.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

As much as i love Pat Barry I see Kongo beating him on the feet and on the floor. Hes too long for him and will pick him apart


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I like Barry but I see Kongo having all the advantages here. I could be wrong especially in a HW striker match up where one punch can change the whole fight, but Barry didn't look so hot in his last fight. I'm going with Kongo.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

I think Pat Barry wins this. Cheick Kongo is able to get knocked down/out, and Pat Barry has that one hell of a punch. Usually a mix like that doesn't end well. 

I'm sure Pat could knock a rhino out if he had the chance. Maybe he doesn't hit as hard as Carwin, but he hits with great accuracy.

Kongo on the other hand is a good savate kick boxer. However, I don't think his ground game is enough to do any real damage to Pat Barry, so I say the fight ends with a TKO victory for Barry.

Sorry Cheick, I like you sometimes, but now is not the time.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I think Kongo will dominate Barry. He'll go close in the stand up but i think Kongo will spend a lot of the fight working Barry against the fence and on the ground, where he'll either get a TKO win or a comfortable decision.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Kongo will out point Barry and keep his distance, when Barry closes Kongo will clinch and knee him in the balls.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Kongo may win if he takes em down, but on the feet Barry can outstrike em with his speed. Kongo has never really shown himself to be an exceptional kick boxer. Besides Barry was once a product of Ernesto Hoosts' camp so I gotta go with em. Roufous is a pretty solid Muay Thai camp as well! Plus I'm a bit biased cuz Kongo kneed Crocops gonads to death. That was such a bad fight that I never finished it til this day. Crocop would have ate em for breakfast, lunch, and dinner in his hey days. 

I think we may see Cheick take em down and GNP away OR Barry knocking him out. This is a must win for either fighter. 

Barry just needs to remember rice and ketchup vs Taco Bell.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Kongo via takedown and sub


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

berry is overrated, I think Kongo can ko/tko him in the first. Kongo has better cardio IMO and I think Cheick will counter/check the leg kick and put Berry out.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

A lot of vocal support for Kongo, a lot of voting support for Barry.

I think the change of venue really helps Barry and we see a different beast. Barry via leg amputation.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

The poll is 50% - 50% at this point. I still say Kongo wins by being a more well rounded mixed martial artist. His ground game isn't that good, but the ground game that Barry has shown makes Kongo look like a regular grappling guru. He has used it to beat strikers like Buentello and Hardonk. I see him using a similar game plan in this fight.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Kongo gets alot of stick for being a bad grappler , but IMO Barry is worse.

Atleast Kongo has actually shown some ability in wrestling he needs a win so dont expect a standing battle.

Kongo Via TKO late in the 3rd or 30-27 decision hard to pick between the two.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Lets not forget the Cro Cop of late submitted Barry. Kongo has under rated wrestling since Cain schooled him. Kongo will smash on Barry to a TKO or UD. I don't see Kongo losing this one.

Just FYI I love Pat Barry too. He's hilarious.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

People have to remember that Kongo took that fight on short notice and still managed to go the distance. He is the only guy to ever go the distance with Cain Velasquez in professional MMA at this point.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Plus Kongo took Cain down. No way he doesn't take Barry down.


I'll bet my new watch that this is Kongo vs. Buentello II.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Pat Barry had a broken foot and broken hand when Cro Cop took him down & submitted him.

I don't think that's necessarily a good indication of how developed Barry's TDD and ground game is.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

From Dana's twitter:










The height-difference is ridicilous  And Kongo is sporting a decent beard!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> From Dana's twitter:
> 
> 
> The height-difference is ridicilous  And Kongo is sporting a decent beard!


Wow and I thought Kongo couldn't get scarier looking. 


Kongo - 6'4", 82" reach.

Hardonk - 6'4", 78" reach.


So really pretty similar, except that Kongo is a better striker, wrestler, GnP'er, and is seemingly stronger.


Just noticed: Barry and Kongo fought Hardonk back-to-back and both tko'd him at about 2:30 and 2:29 of round 2, funny.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

If I was Kongo I would have just looked clear over Barry's head, confused like I didn't know where my opponent was. Haha.



Actually I'm a little shorter than Barry so that sort of stings.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

He sure as hell is imposing! 

I really like this matchup


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Haha, well to be fair, 5'11" is actually above average in height. Although in the heavyweight division, it's a whole different ball game. You got dudes that are typically 6'3"+. I'm 5'10" and I usually feel I'm on the taller side of the crowd when I'm in public.

Kongo makes me feel small and short. How does the guy weigh in at 234? He's a monster that must barely have any body fat.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> Haha, well to be fair, 5'11" is actually above average in height. Although in the heavyweight division, it's a whole different ball game. You got dudes that are typically 6'3"+. I'm 5'10" and I usually feel I'm on the taller side of the crowd when I'm in public.
> 
> Kongo makes me feel small and short. How does the guy weigh in at 234? He's a monster that must barely have any body fat.


Yeah agreed. I think he's probably just got a small ass. Barry has a huge ass and that's probably where most of the weight is.


And yeah I'm 5'9" and am pretty average height, in shoes around town I'm either the same height or a notch taller than most guys. So Barry IRL would probably be quite a huge dude. In shoes he'd be clear over 6' and nearly 260lbs.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Apparently he's very smart too that Kongo


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone else here think "Shaft"?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Barry gonna get owned


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Unload on those legs and you got this Barry. Oh, wear a two cups tonight


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im going Kongo via 2nd round submission!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

And my one and only easy bet for the night!



> UFC Matches Cheick Kongo v Pat Barry
> 27-06-2011 02:00
> Method of Victory
> Pat Barry by KO @ 4.00
> ...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Unload on those legs and you got this Barry. Oh, wear a two cups tonight


I know what the counter to a outside leg kick is and if one of those shots lands on Barry's bean he'll go down like a whore at a fireman's convention. 

And his kickboxing was never all that great, my guess is that's why he's in MMA. I dont see why Cheick needs to beware of the striking. I actually think its Barry who will lose the stand up but we'll see tonight.:thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kongo via wrestling for 3 rounds. LOL at Goldberg hyping the fight as a stand up war.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

come on pat :thumbsup:


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Kongo looking old and slow. Will get pummeled!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hoping Pat Barry does some destroying.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

first time kongo cheats I wanna see a point, the next time I want a DQ.

if kongo cheats his way to another win, I swear to god im going to.. well.. im going to bitch and moan and be butthurt.. i might even say some vulgar things about kongo and don't think I won't talk about him being french either. so help me god ill make fun of that french man.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

cmon pat please dont be victim to lay and pray and wall and stall, lesnars camp of meathead wrestlers hopefully helped him greatly


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kimbo slice???


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

How in the hell is Kongo that shredded.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

It's HD in SD for me. 

I think Kongo takes this via LnP.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

oh **** me

dan mirgliottagetanotherjob

im calling stoppage via eyepoke from the ref.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Holy shit....


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Omfg What The Hell Just Happened


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Ahahahaha Wtf Was That!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

what!?!!?!?!!??


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

almost a double KO


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

what the hell. I don't even know what to say about that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what the farkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy ******* dogshit....did I just see that shit?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

stop hes ******* out


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapppppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW, that was so sick, props to mirgliota and major props to kongo


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

wtf did I just watch?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wtf wow


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I Just Yelled Really Loud And Scared A Cat!!!!! Wow!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Jesus ******* christ


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

is this real life???


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

That was the most insane thing I've ever seen. 

Barry is hurt very badly


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This is the craziest shit i've seen in a fight in a loooooooooooooooooong time!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Damnnnnnn

there's a highlight for the ages


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh patrick you had this won you shouldnt have gotten crazy


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

What happened? I'm not watching them live right, so what is the result?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

A terrible night of fights in a half empty stadium just became a classic.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Heartbroken


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

M.C said:


> What happened? I'm not watching them live right, so what is the result?


Result won't tell anything, you need to watch a replay!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

M.C said:


> What happened? I'm not watching them live right, so what is the result?


Barry dropped Kongo twice, looked over, Barry swarms in, Kongo KO's the ever loving crap out of him.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I Just Yelled Really Loud And Scared A Cat!!!!! Wow!


Haha, I done the exact same thing!


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Holy Sh*t son, that was ridiculous! hahaha awesome! I am in awe of what I just saw go down. lol


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> What happened? I'm not watching them live right, so what is the result?


Kongo got knocked out about 4 times hit a hail mary uppercut and KO'd Barry, imagine two drunk gorillas going at it.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Man Pat Barry Looked like he died!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

That was crazy shit. Wow oh wow.​


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Worried about Barry, dude looked very hurt.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Crazy, I'll watch a GIF of it when it's put up.

Sounds like Kongo needs some props.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

well damn!

Barry got ktfo


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Kongo got knocked out about 4 times hit a hail mary uppercut and KO'd Barry, imagine two drunk *gorillas* going at it.


Racist.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh patrick you had this won you shouldnt have gotten crazy


Everyone called for a killer instinct after the Cro Cop fight. Fans need to make up their minds. Are you not entertained!?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Barry almost did a Cro Cop (vs Gonzaga) imitation when dropping....


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

my girls first mma fight was that one and she is hooked and speechless


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

M.C said:


> What happened? I'm not watching them live right, so what is the result?


you need to watch it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, that is what happens when you get ahead of yourself and throw caution to the wind.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Kongo looked about as close to out cold as you can get without actually being out - dropped twice in rapid succession, wobbly as hell & don't know where he is with glazed eyes, then *BAM* knocks Barry out cold. Looked like Barry was dead.

O.M.G.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That was way to much of a swing of emotions for me, I need a nap. I love me some Barry, I was all happy, now i'm all sad, lol.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Racist.


I don't mean it to be racist.

I don't know how else you can describe it, I know it may be racially insensitive but he was propping himself up on his arms like a gorilla.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Crazy comeback and crazy power from Kongo!


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you see the Octagon girls react in the background?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumb02:HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


this is MMA...anything can happen :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I don't mean it to be racist.
> 
> I don't know how else you can describe it, I know it may be racially insensitive but he was propping himself up on his arms like a gorilla.


I was being sarcastic..

>.>


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Craziest KO I've ever seen


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Kongo needs to up his giant frenchman game and chug 10 barrels of wine in one sitting like Andre.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I also agree with what someone else already said - that's what can happen when you go for the kill. You can get killed.


----------



## chokeuout381 (Oct 11, 2010)

Vasaline on kongo's beard looked f***ing gross hahahaha


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

you can make the argument that barry won that fight but somehow ended up getting ktfo.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> Crazy, I'll watch a GIF of it when it's put up.
> 
> Sounds like Kongo needs some props.


Must MUST watch this fight- totally amazing. Kongo def deserves some props for that incredible lightning fast comeback. WOW- that was crazy. Great super quick fight.​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This was Barry fighting the "Carwin way" instead of the "Velasquez way" - emotions instead of brains...


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

i REALLY wanted pat barry to win but i've got a smile on my face cause that was damn amazing


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AHagglund said:


> Did you see the Octagon girls react in the background?


That was awesome! Reaction was priceless:laugh:


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not sure how I feel about that. There was definitely enough there to call the fight for Barry. Kongo dropped dead on separate occasions, the one where he was on his knees and just about face planted right then and there. 

What scared me at the end was when Kongo got two free shots on Barry and Pat's eyes just opened up and rolled in seemingly two different directions. 

Ridiculous comeback and for once Dan Mirgliotta did something....right? I don't even know if it was right but it was..... something.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Guess we know why GSP sometimes doesn't go for the finish, lmao.


Crazy ass fight!

I still think there was a shot that the fight should have been called, but props for letting it go. Great job by Kongo!!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Damn Pat Barry was crying... that just makes me feel like crap haha I love Barry and he haaad it! fuuuuck


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

That fight not only turned in an instance. But also my view on Mirgliotta did aswell. After the 2nd time Kongo got dropped and pretty much looked fucked I was thinking wtf is this ref doing. 10 seconds later and Kongo is victorious. Utterly crazy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Walker said:


> Must MUST watch this fight- totally amazing. Kongo def deserves some props for that incredible lightning fast comeback. WOW- that was crazy. Great super quick fight.​


he still looked half out when he threw those, his legs weren't quite solid and his left hand was hanging down at his waist like it was paralyzed


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

So can we cut Pat Barry already?? He's not a mixed martial artist he is a one dimensional kickboxer and now he's proven that he can't even beat other one-dimensional kickboxers by losing to Cro Cop and now Kongo.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Kongo fell because he was basically out himself.

Still looking for a longer gif/vid


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So uh who do you think wins KO of the night honors?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

John8204 said:


> So uh who do you think wins KO of the night honors?


Kongo. How could they not?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

[Edited]


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Kongo. How could they not?


joking...joking


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> So can we cut Pat Barry already?? He's not a mixed martial artist he is a one dimensional kickboxer and now he's proven that he can't even beat other one-dimensional kickboxers by losing to Cro Cop and now Kongo.


Crocop and Kongo both have moderate levels of wrestling skill.

This was 23423432423 times better than Sell/Smith.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

One of the craziest exchanges I've ever seen. When Dan jumped in and put his hand on Pat's back I though it was over then Kongo gets dropped again and ends up with a brutal KO win. ******* crazy fight and that fight alone made the card for me.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> Kongo fell because he was basically out himself.
> 
> Still looking for a longer gif/vid


Can we get of gif of that crawl/scramble Kongo did.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Amazing fight. Not impressed by how Dan jumped in to stop it at that point though. Probably didn't change anything but still kind of sloppy. 

Anyway. Awesome fight. Even better finish.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> Kongo fell because he was basically out himself.
> 
> Still looking for a longer gif/vid


HE didnt' fall, he immediately dropped to shoot for a takedown, which is quite funny as he hasn't realised hes out cold lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kongo basically said he had no idea where he was in the VERSUS interview.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Can we get of gif of that crawl/scramble Kongo did.


Not my gif - wish I could find a longer one, but I'm sure there will be tons of them shortly...

[Edit] haha you're right, anderton46 - it was a semi-conscious takedown attempt. I guess it's easier to secure a takedown on an unconscious opponent :thumb02:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I honestly feel that the fight should have been stopped when Kongo kept blacking out. Congrats for him coming back. This striking was what DW was looking for from Barry so I hope they keep him around. 

He freakin KO'ed a man with a 10 in reach advantage, that isn't easy to do!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_Live:_Kongo_vs._Barry

[email protected] "Kongo Kills Barry via KO"...smh


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thought Barry had this fight but he got a bit too greedy seeing Kongo on shakey legs, I am sure if he remained composed and threw strikes from the outside, he would have won. This also brings up the point that Barry will not be more then a gate keeper in the UFC.

He is 31 and every time you see how deadly he can be on his feet, you see him throw out the gameplan and just lose it.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

another quick one


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I honestly feel that the fight should have been stopped when Kongo kept blacking out. Congrats for him coming back. This striking was what DW was looking for from Barry so I hope they keep him around.
> 
> He freakin KO'ed a man with a 10 in reach advantage, that isn't easy to do!


I agree wholeheartedly. Barry showed great courage today. I lost money on this. Barry being a +183 underdog at the time of my bet (2 min before the betting cutoff) was definitely worth a shot. I was sure I'd won until that amazing comeback by Cheick. Must have been the beard that kept him lucid haha. 

Regardless, this was a great card of fights. There were 1 or 2 lackluster total. The rest were incredibly well contested go for the finish entertaining bouts.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I honestly feel that the fight should have been stopped when Kongo kept blacking out. Congrats for him coming back. This striking was what DW was looking for from Barry so I hope they keep him around.
> 
> He freakin KO'ed a man with a 10 in reach advantage, that isn't easy to do!


Agree totally. Kongo was out 3 times. Fight should been stripped when he stood up and instantly got dropped again. dan is once again a horrid ref and it looks worse that people are praising him.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He obviously wasn't out if he was the guy standing with his hand raised.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone have a stream link


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Kongo's comeback is why Dan Henderson dropped that bomb on an already unconscious Bisping.


in MMA the fight goes on until the ref stops it period. Mittrione is lucky that Moorecraft didn't get back up from the KO and RNC him. ahaha


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Agree totally. Kongo was out 3 times. Fight should been stripped when he stood up and instantly got dropped again. dan is once again a horrid ref and it looks worse that people are praising him.


And yet third worst ref of the night behind Charlie/Rick's ref and "Chip" the worst official in the history of MMA.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

The fight should have obviously not been stopped. People have a double standard just because their favourite fighter got KO'ed by throwing away his composure. 

If this fight was stopped when Kongo was clearly fighting to get a hold of Barry, then Frankie Edgar should have lost in the first round of his title defense, yet people say he showed the true heart of a champion.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Holy Crap!!!!*

...Words are hard to describe what most of us just witnessed. I'm still stunned. The greatest comeback in UFC HW history. Kongo went limp TWICE! How he recovered from going flat two times while Barry kept teeing-off is mindblowing! More brutal and impressive than The Smith/ Sell fight in my opinion. Kongo was 1 punch away from being finished. He was so out on his feet. Barry rushed in and that overhand right, then that very ugly right uppercut shut him off...COLD!. It couldn't have been placed any better on the chin. Ref Dan did an amazing job letting it go. I'm still processing this 1...lol! Mitrione continues to impress with his quickly evolving game. Nasty combo from Matt finishing Morecraft. I think he's close to facing a legit HW very soon. Might be Kongo! That would be a sick fight! 

*UFC 135...Here we go! Rampage vs. Jones...*:thumbsup:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

[Edited]


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> The fight should have obviously not been stopped. People have a double standard just because their favourite fighter got KO'ed by throwing away his composure.
> 
> If this fight was stopped when Kongo was clearly fighting to get a hold of Barry, then Frankie Edgar should have lost in the first round of his title defense, yet people say he showed the true heart of a champion.


Actually I am one of the people who said that Edgar should have lost due to stoppage. I think refs are trying to give fighters more and more chances to prove they are still in it, but at the same time it puts fighters at more of a risk.

[sarcasm] Although to be fair he did let Kongo punch a clearly unconscious Barry in the head 3 times. [/sarcasm]

I don't want my MMA hero's to look like Mohammad Ali when we celebrate what they did for the sport 20 years from now. I would prefer them to have minimal consequences for the risks they take.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The only point where you could really stop it was when he was on his knees and went out twice for a second. Kongo was still defending himself directly off of both knockdowns. The criteria for stopping a fight isn't a fighter is badly hurt or he goes out for a bit multiple times it is that he can no longer defend himself.


----------



## Dizzon (Jun 27, 2011)

That was one of the most impressive unimpressive wins I've every seen. Talk about pulling victory out of the jaws of defeat. Entertaining or not, that was a mess.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

osmium said:


> The only point where you could really stop it was when he was on his knees and went out twice for a second. Kongo was still defending himself directly off of both knockdowns. The criteria for stopping a fight isn't a fighter is badly hurt or he goes out for a bit multiple times it is that he can no longer defend himself.


I'm sorry, I didn't think blocking punches with your unconscious head counted as 'intelligently defending' yourself. The fight should have been stopped.

Still, tons of respect and credit to Kongo for recovering and winning.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't think blocking punches with your unconscious head counted as 'intelligently defending' yourself. The fight should have been stopped.
> 
> Still, tons of respect and credit to Kongo for recovering and winning.


That isn't what happened after the knockdowns he was scrambling and defending. You could justify it when he was on his knees but by the time you started to jump in Kongo would have been getting up again.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

check out the ring girls:










Got a link to a vid of the full fight:

http://www.mmafv.com/2009/06/cheick-kongo-vs-pat-barry.html


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

that shit was f$%&ing incredible!

barry saw red and got overzealous and paid for it. he was walking at kongo like he had no chance to get blasted. Until a 200+ man is out cold or choked out he's still dangerous as hell.

the stoppage in favor of barry was questionable at points but kongo kept scrambling the whole time and the fact that he was able to plant his feet and throw that punch shows me that his head was more in the game than barry's.

Barry made a critical error but i'm sure after getting KTFO like that he won't make the same mistake again.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

man hell of a fight.

barry put kongo out three times then got caught with a couple lucky shots. and i say lucky shots because he was out on his feet wide eyed swinging wildly and managed to connect. 

props to kongo, i want to see a rematch :thumb02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

xeberus said:


> man hell of a fight.
> 
> barry put kongo out three times then got caught with a couple lucky shots. and i say lucky shots because he was out on his feet wide eyed swinging wildly and managed to connect.
> 
> props to kongo, i want to see a rematch :thumb02:


The first shot was a little lucky but Kongo saw that uppercut opportunity and blasted it home. You could see it in one of the replays.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

there's just one problem xerberus, he never put Kongo out.

I was just thinking to myself; why do people think that the fight should have been stopped in favor of Barry?

Barry never KOed Kongo, Kongo got rocked, dropped, flash KOed whatever you want to call it. But correct me if I'm wrong a KO is when someone is KNOCKED OUT. Like...out cold?

Example: Pat Barry tonight.

Mirgliotta did the right thing in letting them fight because Kongo never went out cold, he got severely hurt but kept scrambling and his head remained in the game. Those were not wild punches, Barry was stalking wildly and left himself wide open. Kongo stunned him which broke his forward momentum, planted his feet and knocked barry the F out.

That is fighter awareness. Way more fighter awareness than Barry displayed tonight. 

They train you not to get excited and shoot your load. If Barry had taken a more calculated approach he would have won. Barry is a kicker for christ's sake and used ZERO kicks after hurting Kongo so badly.

Like I said though, don't expect Barry to make that mistake again.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

420atalon said:


> The first shot was a little lucky but Kongo saw that uppercut opportunity and blasted it home. You could see it in one of the replays.


Well I'd like to hear from kongo how much he actually remembers about throwing those punches. Even after as he was walking around his eyes look wide and confused. But he got put out 3 times in a row, he'd be a machine if he wasn't out on his feet when he threw both.



> there's just one problem xerberus, he never put Kongo out.
> 
> I was just thinking to myself; why do people think that the fight should have been stopped in favor of Barry?
> 
> ...


He did put kongo out, many times. The way kongo got knocked out tonight is the only way I've ever been knocked out. I've never been out for more than a second or two. The fight should have been stopped because one you get put out, even if you recover quickly and get put out again its like doubling up on concussions and its where massive brain damage and death occurs.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Well I'd like to hear from kongo how much he actually remembers about throwing those punches. Even after as he was walking around his eyes look wide and confused. But he got put out 3 times in a row, he'd be a machine if he wasn't out on his feet when he threw both.


Kongo has a weak chin and weak head apparently. but you have to give it up for the man's recovery. that was the most impressive aspect of the fight. His recovery was simply amazing.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> Barry made a critical error but i'm sure after getting KTFO like that he won't make the same mistake again.


Yep, he'll learn from this KO. I hope Dana gives him a bonus too.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

music5x5 said:


> Yep, he'll learn from this KO. I hope Dana gives him a bonus too.


that fight should be FOTN as well as KOTN so Barry should get some compensation.

Dude, that fight was 1 in a million. I haven't seen anything that crazy in a while...

THAT was black on black crime...that's the kind of action we expected from evans and rampage.

And if you call me a racist for that F U. To imply i'm a racist shows how stuck on seeing color you are so nyah!


----------



## bogey_j (Jul 5, 2010)

*Freak Recovery?!*

just watched the fight again and still dumbfounded on how kongo recovered so fast. barry didnt give him any time, he was all over him. after the second knockdown which initially looked like he was out, he got up, backpedaled a bit then put barry's light's out. right after dan stepped in and stopped the fight he looked completely clear headed. all this happened in a 15 second span

what the hell?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> that fight should be FOTN as well as KOTN so Barry should get some compensation.
> 
> Dude, that fight was 1 in a million. I haven't seen anything that crazy in a while...
> 
> ...


Barry isn't black and I'm tired of hearing that phrase "black on black crime"

Besides that everything else was spot on.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

vilify said:


> Barry isn't black and I'm tired of hearing that phrase "black on black crime"
> 
> Besides that everything else was spot on.


is he mixed? 

how's dark brown on light brown crime? this is all for humor of course :thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Well I'd like to hear from kongo how much he actually remembers about throwing those punches. Even after as he was walking around his eyes look wide and confused. But he got put out 3 times in a row, he'd be a machine if he wasn't out on his feet when he threw both.


In the Versus interview after the fight he said he never went out, but that he knew he had gotten hit hard and and had to shake it off and recover (or something to that effect). I don't know it I believe him, or if he even really knows for sure. Dropped hard twice, and he looked out on his knees there for a second too. 

He looked halfway out still when he KO'ed Barry.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn...that was a doozy. How could I be right and wrong at the same time. I knew Barry had it in him to TKO Cheick. If he can TKO Hardonk who's a way better kick boxer than both of em and even outstrike Mirko he could take care of business. Problem is he just isn't that smart of a fighter. He lost his early fights by being careless and got submitted and tonight he completely had his hands dropped (overconfident) ala Chuck Liddel. I think Barry is a bit of choke artist sadly cuz he's a wicked character. What a pity...

Impressed with Cheick's recovery time. This isn't the fist time. He got whacked by Mir and recovered enough to go for the takedown, but unfortunately for him he got guillotined. However he did not tap which showed he died with honor. 

Dude looked like he went unconscious halfway down twice and somehow recovered within a split second. 

When will these fighters ever learn how to finish the job...they need to learn from the master himself; Anderson Silva. He sees his wounded prey, fully aware that they're still dangerous, he waits, dodges, and then strikes hard. 

Best examples were against Rich Franklin x 2, Nate Marquardt, Griffin, and Vitor. 

Swarming your opponent isn't always the answer cuz it's just sloppy.
- Maynard vs Edgar
- Rampage vs Rashad
- Pete Sell vs Scott Smith
- Chuck Liddell vs Franklin
- Carwin vs Brock (even though Carwin really was beating the living daylights out of em)

and now we add tonights bout among the high light comebacks.


----------



## Onizuka (Jul 3, 2010)

That was one crazy fight. I do have to say it looked like kongo went almost lifeless both times but the recovery was amazing. He still had power also!

Barry should get some sort of bonus.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow

that was insane, hope it gets FOTN and bother fighters get rewarded

im devasted and heart broken. really wanted Pat to win...

this is what seperates Dan from say Herb Dean.... props to him for letting it go, but im not too impressed by how he let kongo crack at least another 2 on barry when he was dead on the ground. suprised no one else has really mentioned it.... but i would of thought seeing Barrys head bounce of the octogan floor like a ping pong was enough to know he was Knocked out. instead he got in close and watched Kongo pound his head a couple of more times. Herb Dean would of called that fight the second he saw Barrys knees give way and head bounce on the floor.

and did Barry get poked in the eye? it was scary seeing him down like that.....


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Black_S15 said:


> wow
> 
> that was insane, hope it gets FOTN and bother fighters get rewarded
> 
> ...


he was just giving barry the same chance that he gave kongo. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It was a good fight but they gave FOTN to Oliveira vs Lentz.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

*HE MAY NOT BE SUPERMAN, BUT HE IS SUPER CHEICK KONGO*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That was insane...Kongo went an entire fight without landing a nut shout!? 

Poor Pat  Reminded me of Chuck vs Franklin in a way.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> That was insane...Kongo went an entire fight without landing a nut shout!?
> 
> Poor Pat  Reminded me of Chuck vs Franklin in a way.


I think Kongo just proved his superpower keeping the gate safe from over-hyped fighters. 

Nothing against Pat but he isn't main card worthy and certainly not main event worthy.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it was the beard.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Dan should have given Barry more time to recover, who knows, he might have come back and KO'd Cheick.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Coq de Combat said:


> I think Pat Barry wins this. Cheick Kongo is able to get knocked down/out, and Pat Barry has that one hell of a punch. Usually a mix like that doesn't end well.
> 
> I'm sure Pat could knock a rhino out if he had the chance. Maybe he doesn't hit as hard as Carwin, but he hits with great accuracy.
> 
> ...


Wow, I wasn't far off. He did knock Cheick down (I think out, too) a couple of times before getting knocked out himself.

I just hope Dana doesn't cut him. Despite not being good on the ground, he's an exciting fighter and I'm sure he could be a good draw for the UFC.

Crazy finish.

Honestly, I'm not sure if I'm such a big fan of this "he let the other sleep for a moment there, but when he woke up, he was alright so it's all good" thing the MMA community has gotten going for a while now. Actually, if a fighter is out or out enough, the fight should be stopped there. I like crazy recoveries and such too, it's not that. It's just not good reffing (especially concerning fighter safety) to let a fight go, just because there's a chance the knocked out fighter _might_ recover and win the fight. Sure, there's always that chance - but there's a bigger chance of brain damage, and other damages, done to the knocked out fighter.

As for Kongo saying he wasn't knocked out, meh, I just don't buy it.

Congrats to Kongo for an awesome uppercut, but to me it looked like the fight should've already been stopped then.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Coq de Combat said:


> *Wow, I wasn't far off.* He did knock Cheick down (I think out, too) a couple of times before getting knocked out himself.
> 
> I just hope Dana doesn't cut him. Despite not being good on the ground, he's an exciting fighter and I'm sure he could be a good draw for the UFC.
> 
> ...


Actually you were REALLY FAR OFF. The only thing you predicted is that you think Pat Berry has a chance to knock Kongo out. Which quiet honestly is *very obvious* seeing as how they are HW Strikers. Saying that is like saying "GSP's opponent can be taken down and GSP has one hell of a takedown". You really dont get any points for pointing out the obvious. Then come the next 2 important parts. Pat Berry did NOT knock Cheick Kongo out, it was actually Cheick Kongo that knocked Pat Berry out. So really i dont see how you can say that your prediction was close to being correct, when it was the opposite of what you said that happened. A person that said Pat Berry and Cheick Kongo have the power to knock each other out was closer to predicting the fight then you were.

Sorry buddy... but i just cannot allow you to brag about something like this when you obviously dont deserve it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

With just a little composure that was Pat's fight. He went apeshit the first time he hurt Kongo.

I actually laughed out loud and yelled hell yeah when Pat shot (sorta) for a takedown.

then I woke my kids up with "holy ****!!!" at the end.and that is the ultimate measure of a fight in my house. did i wake the kids up?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Barry Should change his nick name to HD - Hype Dead.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Barry had it, he got too excited. If he'd just slowed down a tiny bit and really made sure that next punch landed after dropping Kongo (either time), he wins that fight. Hopefully he'll learn from that. I thought the reffing was fine, Kongo was moving as soon as he hit the floor every time he went down. I also like the fact that Dan let Kongo have those extra shots on Barry. He probably knew Barry was out cold but he didn't want to be too quick to end it after Barry had Kongo in so much trouble. He was trying to give Barry a chance to do what Kongo did.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually you were REALLY FAR OFF. The only thing you predicted is that you think Pat Berry has a chance to knock Kongo out. Which quiet honestly is *very obvious* seeing as how they are HW Strikers. Saying that is like saying "GSP's opponent can be taken down and GSP has one hell of a takedown". You really dont get any points for pointing out the obvious. Then come the next 2 important parts. Pat Berry did NOT knock Cheick Kongo out, it was actually Cheick Kongo that knocked Pat Berry out. So really i dont see how you can say that your prediction was close to being correct, when it was the opposite of what you said that happened. A person that said Pat Berry and Cheick Kongo have the power to knock each other out was closer to predicting the fight then you were.
> 
> Sorry buddy... but i just cannot allow you to brag about something like this when you obviously dont deserve it.


Calm down there big fella. I didn't say I was right about the finish, nor did I brag about anything. Pat Barry has that nasty right hand that could've ended this fight which he clearly showed and which I clearly predicted.

Kongo was obviously hurt (and I still believe he was out for a while there, no matter how much you're going to claim otherwise) and there have been a plethora of fights that would've been stopped there.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Needless to say I was absolutely blown away by that fight. I think it was obviously good that Dan didn't stop the fight but if I were in his shoes I would've after Kongo collapsed for the 2nd time.

As for Barry, I can't say that I think this loss hurts him too much. Granted a loss in the UFC is bad, but he looked good and it was one of those "could've happened to anyone" knockouts. He got a little too wild and it was his undoing but you can't look at that fight and say he's not danngerous. He was within a single shot of knocking Kongo out.

Huge props to Cheick - that guy is ridiculously hard to finish and showed a ton of grit.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Funny thing before this fight I thought the Daniel Roberts/Rich Attonito fight should have been stopped because I thought Roberts was out on his feet and not defending himself.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Just watched the fight. What an amazing ending. Barry really did have him. He got a bit reckless and didnt defend himself while wading in. Should of been a Pat Barry win. Fair play to Kongo though, hes one tough bastard. It looked like Kongo didnt even know who or where he was punching with that uppercut. Instinct.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> With just a little *composure* that was Pat's fight. He went apeshit the first time he hurt Kongo.
> 
> I actually laughed out loud and yelled hell yeah when Pat shot (sorta) for a takedown.
> 
> then I woke my kids up with "holy ****!!!" at the end.and that is the ultimate measure of a fight in my house. did i wake the kids up?


That's the key word!

I almost felt like this wasa case of Carwin vs Lesnar compared to Velasquez vs Lesnar, in terms of a fighter keeping his composure, calm and the right state of mind.

Barry acted on impulse alone.

If he kept his cool for *one second* - picking his shots - the fight would have been his.

Best gif of the fight --->


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Funny thing before this fight I thought the Daniel Roberts/Rich Attonito fight should have been stopped because I thought Roberts was out on his feet and not defending himself.


LOL what? He wasn't out on his feet. He was hurt but he wasn't using proper defense before that because he was so badly gassed he couldn't hold his hands up or evade. I love how people were talking shit about Antonito not having a killer instinct also this is what a "killer instinct" gets you. You need to fight smart it doesn't take much with those tiny gloves.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Skimming over the posts in this thread gets hilarious at about page 5 or 6.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

If Barry had stormed in on Kongo when he got back to his feet instead of just stalking him slowly Kongo wouldn't have had the chance to hit back. 

Discuss.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

*Kongo's KO*

Let me say first that i am not at all a fan of Kongo nor have i ever been and i actually think Pat Barry is a very nice guy and a great stand up fighter, but man i have been surprised by the negative response Kongo gets on this forum.

I agree he low blows far too often and it looks intentional ontop of that i don't think he engages enough when facing other 'strikers', however for some reason i really really enjoyed his KO of Pat Barry, anyone else feel that?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

gazh said:


> Let me say first that i am not at all a fan of Kongo nor have i ever been and i actually think Pat Barry is a very nice guy and a great stand up fighter, but man i have been surprised by the negative response Kongo gets on this forum.
> 
> I agree he low blows far too often and it looks intentional ontop of that i don't think he engages enough when facing other 'strikers', *however for some reason i really really enjoyed his KO of Pat Barry, anyone else feel that?*


100%. I was so happy to see it happen. It was one of those things where you could see it happening before it happened. Barry's hands were at his friggin' waste and Kongo was obviously going to throw. I never use this word, but it was EPIC. I had to watch some more fights afterwards to calm myself down!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I sorta like Kongos cup checks. In all fairness, the worst one he's done was retaliation for an earlier low blow and he put some hot sauce on that one.

Great fight and exciting finish but would have much rather seen Barry get the w.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> I sorta like Kongos cup checks. In all fairness, the worst one he's done was retaliation for an earlier low blow and he put some hot sauce on that one.
> 
> Great fight and exciting finish but would have much rather seen Barry get the w.


I dunno, didn't he hit Crocop with like six or something?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Why was Barry so angry? No touching of gloves was a bit unusual. It seems like he came into the fight with some attitude and animosity towards Kongo. Too bad he got KTFO.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> Needless to say I was absolutely blown away by that fight. I think it was obviously good that Dan didn't stop the fight but if I were in his shoes I would've after Kongo collapsed for the 2nd time.
> 
> As for Barry, I can't say that I think this loss hurts him too much. Granted a loss in the UFC is bad, but he looked good and it was one of those "could've happened to anyone" knockouts. He got a little too wild and it was his undoing but you can't look at that fight and say he's not danngerous. He was within a single shot of knocking Kongo out.
> 
> Huge props to Cheick - that guy is ridiculously hard to finish and showed a ton of grit.


I agree with this. I was getting mad at Miragliotta for not stoping it after the 2nd knockdown. Dan showed he's gone from a joke of a ref to one of the best.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Kongo's most entertaining fight?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The fight went close to the way I thought it would but Berry had Cheick in a bit more trouble than I thought he would. Kongo's power made the difference I thought it would.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

*next person to post something in this thread that is off topic is getting infracted stay on topic people*


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Why the heck would UFC cut Barry? He's an exciting fighter who comes to throw down in a division not exactly bursting at the seams with top contenders. Beyond that, he won his fight before last, and was handing Kongo his own arse before he was caught with the very definition of a lucky punch. He was also doing quite well against Mirko before he decided to get silly. PB's problem is emotion, which leads to sloppiness, and not a lack of talent. He'll never be champion, but he's certainly worth having around.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Why the heck would UFC cut Barry? He's an exciting fighter who comes to throw down in a division not exactly bursting at the seams with top contenders. Beyond that, he won his fight before last, and was handing Kongo his own arse before he was caught with the very definition of a lucky punch. He was also doing quite well against Mirko before he decided to get silly. PB's problem is emotion, which leads to sloppiness, and not a lack of talent. He'll never be champion, but he's certainly worth having around.



Kongo was getting the better of the standup before Barry's big right "lucky punch."


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Was that before or after he got dropped on three separate occasions?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Not for arguments sake however I was certain that it was twice, not three separate occasions, that Barry had rocked Kongo. I'll have to re-watch the fight for an accurate count. Regardless of that I'm not sure how Kongo's KO could be termed a "lucky punch". Watching Barry walk in as Kongo got his feet under him, Kongo clearly planted and caught Barry with a right hook first. With Barry's hands still down, Kongo lands the KO uppercut. Hardly a lucky punch.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> Not for arguments sake however I was certain that it was twice, not three separate occasions, that Barry had rocked Kongo. I'll have to re-watch the fight for an accurate count. Regardless of that I'm not sure how Kongo's KO could be termed a "lucky punch". Watching Barry walk in as Kongo got his feet under him, Kongo clearly planted and caught Barry with a right hook first. With Barry's hands still down, Kongo lands the KO uppercut. Hardly a lucky punch.


I think the "luck" was that he survived the initial onslaught to get to the point he could plant uppercut. 

And, quite frankly, I think Kongo was going on instinct autopilot. He didn't plan to throw those punches, it was years and years of drills that allowed him to throw those punches at the end.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I think the "luck" was that he survived the initial onslaught to get to the point he could plant uppercut.
> 
> And, quite frankly, I think Kongo was going on instinct autopilot. He didn't plan to throw those punches, it was years and years of drills that allowed him to throw those punches at the end.


I'll have to agree to disagree on what the very definition of a lucky punch is. As far as instinct, I would agree with you that it was all instinct from the years of drills had he backed up all the way to the cage. However Kongo recognizes that Barry had his hands down, tries to plant himself and than throws 2 punches, not one. Furthermore, they weren't thrown with wild abandon, they were nicely thrown punches. Instinct, maybe. Or maybe its just a good striker with an insane recovery time and saw an opening from an overzealous fighter.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ruckus said:


> I'll have to agree to disagree on what the very definition of a lucky punch is. As far as instinct, I would agree with you that it was all instinct from the years of drills had he backed up all the way to the cage. However Kongo recognizes that Barry had his hands down, tries to plant himself and than throws 2 punches, not one. Furthermore, they weren't thrown with wild abandon, they were nicely thrown punches. Instinct, maybe. Or maybe its just a good striker with an insane recovery time and saw an opening from an overzealous fighter.


I agree with you and I still think he was lucky not to be finished earlier after the first time he got rocked. Fighters very rarely to never come back from being that hurt and finish their opponents and your right about his recovery time IMO.

After rewatching it, I dont think that fight should have been stopped as some people claim. Kongo was never out cold and was intelligently defending even though he was clearly hurt.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

There is no such thing as a lucky punch. It was a one in a million freak knockout, but it wasn't lucky.

I still think Barry would have won if he hadn't turned off beast mode just seconds before he got knocked out.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

*HD vs. Kongo* joins *Korean Zombie vs. Garcia I* on the all time legendary list.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> There is no such thing as a *lucky punch*. It was a *one in a million freak knockout*, but it wasn't lucky.
> 
> I still think Barry would have won if he hadn't turned off beast mode just seconds before he got knocked out.


:confused02:

Getting a one in a million punch isn't lucky? What's up with the stigma on the term "lucky punch" such an odd thing to take um-bridge with. I don't believe shots like that are so uncommon, I think we saw the same thing on a smaller scale with Franklin, Danzig, Herman, Russow, and Stephens this year. I believe anytime a fighter runs into a hook or uppercut and gets KO'd it's mostly luck.

Cutting Pat for this is crazy though. We saw five or six guys last night that should be cut and Barry wasn't it. I do think it's time for him to be dropped to the prelims though.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone else think that Kongo should be a LHW? what did he weigh in, 234? doesnt that make him the lightest HW in the UFC next to CroCop(if he is still in the UFC)? i mean Rampage and forrest walk around at 240, surely he could cut the weight although he is a very lean 234 so it would be hard. Either that or he should at least gain another 10+lbs.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> Anyone else think that Kongo should be a LHW? what did he weigh in, 234? doesnt that make him the lightest HW in the UFC next to CroCop(if he is still in the UFC)? i mean Rampage and forrest walk around at 240, surely he could cut the weight although he is a very lean 234 so it would be hard. Either that or he should at least gain another 10+lbs.


Pat Barry is anything but lean. lol :confused02:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Pat Barry is anything but lean. lol :confused02:


i didnt even mention Pat Barry at all in my post lol


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> i didnt even mention Pat Barry at all in my post lol


You are right my friend. For some reason instead of Kongo i read pat. I wonder how that happened...




gotta lay off the drugs.. :confused05:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

John8204 said:


> :confused02:
> 
> *Getting a one in a million punch isn't lucky?* What's up with the stigma on the term "lucky punch" such an odd thing to take um-bridge with. I don't believe shots like that are so uncommon, I think we saw the same thing on a smaller scale with Franklin, Danzig, Herman, Russow, and Stephens this year. I believe anytime a fighter runs into a hook or uppercut and gets KO'd it's mostly luck.
> 
> Cutting Pat for this is crazy though. We saw five or six guys last night that should be cut and Barry wasn't it. I do think it's time for him to be dropped to the prelims though.


What I meant was that it's a one in a million knockout because of the circumstances. Kongo threw a punch, it hit Barry on the button, no luck involved.

Still, one in a million is not luck, it's probability. Hitting zero in a million is what's called luck.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

I saw a gif of the festivities on another forum, thinking to myself ''OP is joking'' when the title of the thread that featured it said ''Cheick Kongo KO's Pat Barry, as I saw Kongo get dropped; I kept watching until the end, and now I'm like ''Wtf?''


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't believe that these guys are fighting on instincts after they are badly rocked and mostly get their physical skills back any more so than when they are clear headed. I think they just can't remember the process at the time because their brain is scrambled and it fucks up their memory not that their subconscious took over and manipulated their bodies like a puppet. That was very good technique and to me he clearly knew what he was doing at the time he just couldn't retain that information. As far as luck goes I don't think a punch is lucky if by all accounts it was thrown properly and landed where it was supposed to. So it wasn't a lucky punch in my opinion.


----------

